# New to here!



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

Hi all! I don't even know what to say or where to start other than this isn't my first rodeo but with this one - it's different. I was married once when I was younger - we were together for 10 years, married for 8. When we turned 30, he decided that he wanted a field of crab grass instead of what I have to offer. Anywho - on to the next. This one - we were together for 7 months when we decided to get married. Why so soon? I figured if I was ready to spend the rest of my life with him, why not do it now? We were both on the same page and at times, we both wish that we would have waited mainly because he has a lot of growing to do and I'm basically just an asshole. We have now been together for 2 years, 2 months and married for 1 year, 5 months. It isn't always difficult. When we are good, we are still in our honeymoon phase but when we aren't good - it's like its the end of the world. Sometimes it will last for a week - sometimes it will last for a day. Sometimes, it will last for an hour. Sadly, it all depends on his mood, tbh. I'm mainly just here for advice and would love to give mine to others, hoping that I am able to help!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy and welcome. Dry those weeping eyes cause you found the right place. You might not always like what you hear… but you might be better off hearing it!!

Good luck !!!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> I'm basically just an asshole.


Welcome to your new home where everybody knows your <user>name! You'll fit in perfectly.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to your new home where everybody knows your <user>name! You'll fit in perfectly.


Your signature is just perfect!!!


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> Howdy and welcome. Dry those weeping eyes cause you found the right place. You might not always like what you hear… but you might be better off hearing it!!
> 
> Good luck !!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> Your signature is just perfect!!!


The verse and its author have carried me through many many tough times. I hope others find comfort in it.


----------

